# It's official: James to Minnesota



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

> The Minnesota Timberwolves' willingness to make a four-year commitment to Mike James has landed them the best point guard still available on the free-agent market.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2516449


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good deal for you all. His competitiveness should work in your advantage. But wow whats with all the scoring points you guys keep adding


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

I'm a lot more excited about the signing than I thought I would be. We took the BPA in free agency I guess. Now we need to send someone to Memphis for Wright or Denver for Evans. Jaric? EG? Banks sign and trade?

It's a good signing but we need a trade to go with it.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Jaric needs to be traded right away, maybe for Miles. Hudson's been saying he wants to come back (ugh!). McHale really need to address those moves right away to get rid of numerous guards.

I'm not convinced this is a good signing yet, James needs to prove me why he is worthy of a signing.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Okay, trade Jaric, buy Hudson out, try to sign and trade Banks, figure out what the hell we are doing with McCants...

Apparently we are going small ball Phoenix style.

James
Hudson
Foye
McCants
Banks

Damn that's a lot of undersized shooting guards.

Edit: Can't forget Bracey!

Edit2: This isn't meant as negative, I just mean that we really need to make some sort of deal.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

James at PG for you alongside Foye in the backcourt is a coop. Congrats! You guys are back!


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Mike James and Randy Foy make for a pretty explosive Backcourt, along with Troy Hudson, I am really likely Minnesota's chances of making the Playoffs now if they don't trade KG.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Ghost said:


> along with Troy Hudson


[seizures]


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

good pick-up... gonna be fun to watch them play this year


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Ghost said:


> Mike James and Randy Foy make for a pretty explosive Backcourt, along with *Troy Hudson*, I am really likely Minnesota's chances of making the Playoffs now if they don't trade KG.


Stick a fork in him, he's basically done. 

Or do you mean Marcus Banks, it is, unless he doesn't come back?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Good move for the T Wolves.

PG Mike James, Troy Hudson or Jaric
SG Randy Foye
SF Ricky Davis
PF KG
C Mark Blount

That is a solid playoff team


----------



## travel_monkeys (Feb 22, 2006)

MemphisX said:


> Good move for the T Wolves.
> 
> PG Mike James, Troy Hudson or Jaric
> SG Randy Foye
> ...


They play in the weakest division in the league, but with the addition of James I think the T-Wolves have to be the favorite to win the Northwest. But I don't agree that Foye will get the bulk of the playing time at 2-guard. McCants is a very solid young player, and he's ready to play and will contribute more right now. All in all it's a good lineup although I still think Mark Blount is the big weakness in effort and defense.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

travel_monkeys said:


> They play in the weakest division in the league, but with the addition of James I think the T-Wolves have to be the favorite to win the Northwest. But I don't agree that Foye will get the bulk of the playing time at 2-guard. McCants is a very solid young player, and he's ready to play and will contribute more right now. All in all it's a good lineup although I still think Mark Blount is the big weakness in effort and defense.


Uh-huh? McCants is out for a lenghty period of time. How can we cover the missing piece? Foye? Ricky Davis?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I love the deal. I just hope whatever further deals we do aren't that bad. Jaric for Miles would be nice but I would much rather prefer some post-players. Magloire or Reggie E.?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> I love the deal. I just hope whatever further deals we do aren't that bad. Jaric for Miles would be nice but I would much rather prefer some post-players. Magloire or Reggie E.?


We need to do some trades. It's pretty much official we can't afford to get Evans on a MLE since it's already been used on Mike James.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Foye is better than Mccants anyway


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I'd rather work a trade for Francis, but James isn't a bad signing, improves the Wolves backcourt... Now, a Jaric for Miles (with or without SJax, with Jaric going to Indy and SJax going to Portland) trade is more likely...


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Nice move, I bet Garnett, James and Davis will all give you 20 a game.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

More links

http://www.startribune.com/511/story/546064.html
http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/15015515.htm
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4040066.html
http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/basketball/mavs/stories/071206dnspomavsjames.2270abd.html


----------



## Cabron_James (Feb 2, 2006)

Mike James=Troy Hudson


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Cabron_James said:


> Mike James=Troy Hudson


Before I go off and start flaming you in protection on a favored player of mine, Mr James. You are so wrong with that statement.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well I am not sure what the specifics are, but 4 years isnt bad. I was hoping 3. We add another scorer which is good. KG is gonna finally be able to relax a little bit. If we go James, Foye, Davis, KG, Blount as the starting lineup, people will have to watch out. I think bringing in Evans would be the next goal. I am hoping for a sign and trade. The James deal is $25 over 4 years? A little much? Maybe a dumb wuestion but how are we supposed to sign him without a sign and trade over the MLE?

I am thinking the next move is a trade simply because we have new backcourt help and that Trade exception we got from Boston. Soooo hopefully we can pick up Evans.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Cabron_James said:


> Mike James=Troy Hudson


I am no fan of his signings, but isn't James a better player than Troy?

So... Cabron who?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I think Hassell should start cause of his defense. James, Davis, Garnett and Blount in the starting lineup is enough offense already. A lot of guys who want the ball and I dont think Foye or McCants would play their best with those 4 guys in the starting lineup. They would probably play better providing instant offense off the bench.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Foye is a great defender too. Knowing coach Casey, chances are that Foye won't see a lot of time right away. He probably won't start either. I am expectign him to be just as hard on him as he was on McCants. I still have not heard comments like Casey had for McCants. 
from now, there are 2 things I think the Wolves could and should pull. First thing is first, get Evans. Next trade Jaric for Darius Miles. That would allow Davis to play the 2.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

So, barring a trade our starting lineup as of now is:

James
Davis
Hassell
KG
Blount

?

I think I'd like to get Devean George with the vets minimum or LLE.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

yea i'd rather have devean george than darius... 

but evans is a must right now... 

i would also like to see us pursue lorenzen wright or magloire...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Foye is a great defender too. Knowing coach Casey, chances are that Foye won't see a lot of time right away. He probably won't start either. I am expectign him to be just as hard on him as he was on McCants. I still have not heard comments like Casey had for McCants.
> from now, there are 2 things I think the Wolves could and should pull. *First thing is first, get Evans.* Next trade Jaric for Darius Miles. That would allow Davis to play the 2.


By pulling a S&T?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Darius Miles would be a steal for you guys.

Small ball baby

James, Davis/Foye, Hassell/Davis, Miles, KG

I likey.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

Decent signing - nothing special or great 

we do need some speed and scoring - so that's good. 

hudson and jaric are useless anyways. Any update on mccants? (that pick has been a disaster so far)b


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> I think bringing in Evans would be the next goal. I am hoping for a sign and trade.


The Nuggets don't have his bird rights, so that can't happen.



sheefo13 said:


> Maybe a dumb question but how are we supposed to sign him without a sign and trade over the MLE?


His deal is starting at the MLE.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Okay thanks for clearing that up. So what way can we get Evans now?


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

Based on his interview on KFAN, I think it is safe to say that KG & Ricky Davis won't be traded. Apart from the extra money that a 4th year gives him, those 2 players helped sway his decision. If we traded Davis, that would probably piss him off.

Our next move has to be trading away Hudson or Jaric or S&T Banks and hopefully get someone big.


----------



## travel_monkeys (Feb 22, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> Uh-huh? McCants is out for a lenghty period of time. How can we cover the missing piece? Foye? Ricky Davis?


Yeah. I didn't realize McCants would be out that long. I checked and it says he'll probably miss the first 1-2 months of the season. My prediction is the Wolves will package Jaric and Justin Reed to Portland for Darius Miles. Then they'll go into the season starting:
Mike James
Ricky Davis
Darius Miles
KG
Blount

Although if I were them I'd give Reed a shot at the starting job before I acquired a malcontent like Miles. But I think McHale is desperate to win now because of KG.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> Jaric needs to be traded right away, maybe for Miles. Hudson's been saying he wants to come back (ugh!). McHale really need to address those moves right away to get rid of numerous guards.
> 
> *I'm not convinced this is a good signing yet, James needs to prove me why he is worthy of a signing*.


Stephon Marbury + lights out shooting = mike james
basically

also he will mentor Foye and McCants (i reckon)

methinks young guards go bye bye for vets (brevin knight, Darius Miles, those guys)


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

So Mike James, Ricky Daivs, and KG all can score, Hassell can defend, I think the next move should be a trade for Magloire, If we got him, favorites for our weak division. 

About McCants, don't expect him back until the end of the season, same injury as Amare Stoudamire and management says in no way are they going to rush him.

Reggie Evans won't take the LLE, so what about Loren Woods, Othella Harrington, Scott Pollard, or Ervin Johnson with the LLE???

On a final note, I think Mike James make this team at least 10 wins better...maybe...maybe...just maybe Kevin McHale did something constructive for once.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

wasnt around when the deal happened, but i actually think its a good move.

james, foy and ricky at the 1,2,3 is nice to me, not perfect but solid none the less.
a lot of scoring on this team now, and his 3pt shooting will help out no end.
hudson or jaric (or both) need to be traded away now, they have to be... wright will come in and be the third string PG on this squad full time next season IMO.
definately rules out banks coming back, but i definately think james, although much older is a better player for this team... mainly because of his shot.
will be interesting who becomes the number 2 option on this team scoring wise now (assuming theres no big moves) between ricky and mike.

i like it


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

The sad thing is, nothing can help KG anymore. At least, not where he is now.

(no offence, but nothing the Wolves can realistically bring in is going to see them even to the conference finals in the next 2 years. I doubt even adding Oden would be enough, but I may be wrong ((doubt Mini could get him anyway)).

KG, James and Davis is nowhere near enough to challenge the Suns, Spurs or Mavericks. And i'd have heavy doubts about even the Clippers, Rockets or Sacramento (with Wells).

It's a nice signing, James is good.. but in my opinion, nothing's gonna save KG except a trade.

(No offence to anyone btw, i just think KG in Minnesota is a hopeless case now)


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Jaric needs to be traded right away, maybe for Miles. Hudson's been saying he wants to come back (ugh!). McHale really need to address those moves right away to get rid of numerous guards.
> 
> *I'm not convinced this is a good signing yet, James needs to prove me why he is worthy of a signing.*


I'm convinced...






He's more of a disappointment.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Steve Francis anyone?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Zuca said:


> Steve Francis anyone?


He hasn't been the Franchise for quite some time, but he hasn't been happy with where he was for quite some time either. He's a good defender, and can't help but score more than James. If it wasn't going to stunt Foye's game, I'd be all for it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i'd give francis a shot, trade away james and jaric...

a backcourt rotation of francis/mccants/foye is solid all round, only issue is height difference for all 3 of them trying to guard the 2 guards.

need a big impact player, turns out neither james or ricky can handle that role on a contending team


----------

